# Question



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Unless you have solid proof they knew this horse was a stallion and deliberately sold it as a gelding, I don't think you can do much about it.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Buyer beware. What did you Prepurchase Vet exam come up with?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

What did your sales contract state? If it stated he was a gelding and was bred on that farm, then you _may_ be able to get your purchase price back.

If they're just a broker and didn't breed the horse, they might not have known he wasn't actually a gelding. In that case you don't really have any recourse, especially since it's been 3 years.

If you have neither a sales contract nor had a PPE done, you're out of luck.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Smehringer said:


> In 2011 we bought a horse for my 14 year old daughter for 4-H from Cross Creek Farms in Kentucky, they sold it to us as a gelding but it was still a stallion, now after having her get thrown off last fall and spending the night in hospital we had a vet do blood work then is when we found out he was a stallion and had to take him to get gelded.


You had the horse for 2 years yourself and didn't know it was a stallion? From your OP is sounds like you bought the horse in 2011 and the accident didn't happen until 2013.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

why did she get thrown ? she has had the horse for two years or more , and got dumped, so you want what ? If it had retained testes, they may have thought he was a gelding. 
Did you get Pre Purchase exam ? 
I dont think you would have any recourse after this length of time.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

You would never do a blood test to determine testosterone levels in a PPE unless you had cause. The fact that he was fine for 2 years tells me that he was "gelding like" and it wasn't even a consideration. No fault there. If they were the breeder, than you probably do have some recourse. If they are a horse broker, than probably not.


----------

